

The Datacenter as a Computer (2009) [pdf] - bushido
http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~rxin/db-papers/WarehouseScaleComputing.pdf

======
planckscnst
There is a newer(2013) version here:
[http://www.morganclaypool.com/doi/pdf/10.2200/S00516ED2V01Y2...](http://www.morganclaypool.com/doi/pdf/10.2200/S00516ED2V01Y201306CAC024)

